# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Recarga de Acuiferos >  México apuesta por fortalecer su estrategia de recarga de acuíferos

## Jonasino

> Conagua
> Comisión Nacional del Agua de México. Creada el 16 de enero de 1989 con la misión de administrar y preservar las aguas nacionales para lograr su uso sustentable.





> Debido a que el agua subterránea tiene un rol sustancial en el abastecimiento de todos los sectores de usuarios y en el funcionamiento de los ecosistemas, como los humedales, la Comisión Nacional del Agua (Conagua) ha fortalecido la estrategia de recarga de acuíferos, informó Víctor Alcocer Yamanaka, Subdirector General Técnico de la dependencia. 
> 
> Al inaugurar el 9º Simposio Internacional de Gestión de Recarga de Acuíferos, Víctor Alcocer explicó que abastecen a alrededor de 50 por ciento de la población del mundo y 43 por ciento de su agua es usada para riego. 
> 
> Particularmente, detalló, los acuíferos y los fenómenos hidrometeorológicos son la fuente principal de abastecimiento de agua del norte, el noroeste y el centro de México (lo cual representa dos terceras partes del país), debido a que se encuentran ubicadas en la franja de los grandes desiertos. 
> 
> Además, a pesar de que los acuíferos solo representan 20 por ciento del total del agua disponible en México, satisfacen más de 60 por ciento de abastecimiento de agua para uso público urbano y 58 por ciento de las zonas industriales, y aportan más de 35 por ciento del agua para riego agrícola. 
> 
> Ante esa importancia, subrayó, desde el inicio de esta administración se ha fortalecido la estrategia de protección de acuíferos. Muestra de ello es que el Presidente de la República, Enrique Peña Nieto, firmó el acuerdo que suspendió el libre alumbramiento de las aguas nacionales, con el fin de mantener el control de las extracciones y, con ello, fortalecer la protección del recurso y avanzar hacia el equilibrio entre la disponibilidad y la demanda. 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/mexico/...arga-acuiferos

----------


## milagro4

es muy buena idea, ojala todos los paises fueses apoyado

----------

